# net/openmpi fails to buid with default options



## fanfani (Jun 27, 2016)

hello, here's the situation.

fresh install of *F*ree*BSD* 10.3 (amd64). I log in for the first time, bring the system up to date (`freebsd-update fetch && freebsd-update install`), update the ports tree (`portsnap fetch && portsnap extract`)

then I try to install net/openmpi with the default options hitting `make install clean BATCH=yes`

problem is the process hangs forever (=hours) building the slurm mans; here's the last relevant terminal output snippet:


```
Making all in man1
gmake[6]: Entering directory '/usr/ports/sysutils/slurm-wlm/work/slurm-15.08.12/doc/man/man1'
`dirname sacct.1`/../man2html.py 15.08 ./../../html/header.txt ./../../html/footer.txt sacct.1
`dirname sacctmgr.1`/../man2html.py 15.08 ./../../html/header.txt ./../../html/footer.txt sacctmgr.1
>>>>>>> sacctmgr.mhtml
('Converting', 'sacctmgr.mhtml', '->', 'sacctmgr.html')

[...SNIP...]

`dirname sview.1`/../man2html.py 15.08 ./../../html/header.txt ./../../html/footer.txt sview.1
>>>>>>> sview.mhtml
('Converting', 'sview.mhtml', '->', 'sview.html')
```

Any hints?
Thank you


----------



## talsamon (Jun 28, 2016)

Same error here on same system -> PR 210648.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 28, 2016)

It hangs three times. If I run it a fourth time it compiles to the end.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 28, 2016)

But sysutils/slurm-wlm compiles with `poudriere` or with `DOCS=off`.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 11, 2016)

Please try the workaround patch attached on that PR.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 25, 2016)

The problem with sysutils/slurm-wlm has been fixed in revision 420833.   There was a bug in an upstream python script that has been patched.  See the later comments and final diff in PR 210648 for details.


----------

